
Are Front-End Developers Real Developers? - endswapper
https://hackernoon.com/are-front-end-developers-real-developers-bb4df8fa6237
======
robteix
I'm mainly a back-end developer, although I've done frontend as well.

I've never encountered this stigma of front-end developers not being
developers or at least being lesser than back-end devs.

Is this really a thing?

